# Just a Stereotype?



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

First off "english creme" is not an official term. And in fact, your dog would have to be FROM England for this to be true. The dog you picture is not "English creme," "platinum" "European" or anything else, she's just a light colored golden retriever. Likewise the one on the right is just a dark gold golden retriever.
Dark colored is absolutely a stereotype many pigeon hole field bred goldens into. They come in all colors. Color has nothing to do with working ability.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

You're going to give poor Autumn (Trails End Ms October) a complex calling her "English Cream". 


You tend to see darker colored dogs in the field because they've always been there. The ebb and flow with color and appearance that is seen in the conformation ring over time doesn't really translate to the field. 

The field rewards dogs based upon demonstrated abilities, not color or appearance.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I see two goldens--of two different colors. Let me know how it goes on your quest for your hunting titles! Hopefully I will be able to introduce Mac to the sport this year--she is the color of the golden on the left--wish me luck!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Abby doesn't hunt but she loves the field. And she has that little white spot on her chest.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Abbydabbydo said:


> Abby doesn't hunt but she loves the field. And she has that little white spot on her chest.


Same with Danny.

LOL, not a picture of him in the field, but it captures the white diamond on his chest.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Stereotype. There is one standard. The trends in bone and amopunt of coat derive mainly from the priorities that breeders are selecting for. There are red dogs in the show ring (some with little white patches altho they usually get dyed out, or shaved of--yup, seen it), and light gold dogs who do well in the field (I don't think anyone told Emberain Rugby he was the wrong colour!!) Many of the lighter dogs also have those little patches, they just blend in better! Pushing dogs as English Creme or Rustic Red is nothing more than marketing. If colour is the only or primary selection factor, then that is not a sound breeding programme. 

And blondes can hunt....









My Senior Hunter...training up for Master









And this blockhead seems to do just fine on birds. My friend with an FCTH black lab likes to shoot pheasants over him...


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

These are all field bred dogs, although they vary quite a bit in color, coat type and texture. One of these pictured is sired by a dog from across the big pond. Can you tell which one it is just by looking at them? Probably not. 

Field dogs can be light, dark or any shade in between. Their coats may be wavy or flat, smooth or course, usually short but longer a haired dog does show up once in a while. 


Dog 1 Female











Dog 2 Male











Dog 3 Female











Dog 4 Female











Dog 5 Male











Dog 6 Female











Dog 7 Male


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Those are all beautiful Goldens, but #5 should come live with me:

So which one is the pond hopper?


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

moverking said:


> So which one is the pond hopper?


Yes, inquiring minds want to know!

I choose...um...#7?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I'll play.
Dog #2


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

The pond hopper is #7. 
His father is Clyde http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=80544

The others are all from this side of the pond. (Dogs 3 and 5 are litter mates. One took after momma, one took after dad.)


----------



## Ambigirl9 (Jan 24, 2010)

well that's good to know, haha i guess i should've known all along! A golden is a golden, and they all have retrieving in they're blood. And thanks for the correction about the English cremes lol, i feel i bit silly on that one :hide:

Thanks guys!
~Alena


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

My guess is #5 but they are all very nice! Here is Brandy...She was a terror on birds. She had her JH and on the way to SH but developed seizures and I didn't want to chance it with water work. She was a lot lighter then she looks in the picture.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Who is pictured in #2 Swampcollie? He's gorgeous.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

sterregold said:


> Who is pictured in #2 Swampcollie? He's gorgeous.


That's Henry http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=75749


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh my... I'm in love with Henry!!!!!!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Swampcollie said:


> That's Henry http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=75749


Very nice. One to tuck away in the pedigree file. One of my friends has a Cutter(Bunker's brother) son who I love, but who is unfortunately sterile due to a prostate infection.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I guessed wrong. I picked number 3, but who is the female in the #4 picture? I like her too! 

Teddi is of 'field' lines I guess. Personally I don't think there was any plan for the outcome of her litter. However she is darker red, slender build, and she too has a VERY faint white spot on her chest. We tell her it is our little secret! I love her type and as I search for my next golden which I am slowly starting to do, I want another "field" bred golden. The drive is there, the desire to work, everything I wanted in a dog. The only down side to Teddi (besides her crappy structure) is she is a bit soft. I hope my next dog is not as soft as Teddi. At least she does have a good brain and is not a nervous golden. 

Ann


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Annabel is dark gold, built sleek, short coat, looks like a field golden. But I'd say she's from backyard crap lines. When several generations have one word registered names that's a pretty good clue. But I love my baby girl anyway.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

For those of you who may not know, we lost a true icon last week when Hall of Fame trainer D.L. Walters passed away. He was truly a great one, and my first teacher.

When I was starting out in retriever training I asked him a very common novice question. "D.L., what's the best retriever? A black Lab, a yellow, a Golden retriever, a Chessie?" 

He replied, "A good dog is a good dog. He doesn't know what breed or color he is, or what it says on his papers. He's just a good dog. That's the dog for me!"

I agree. All the flap over color is not directly related to actual performance.

EvanG


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> Annabel is dark gold, built sleek, short coat, looks like a field golden. But I'd say she's from backyard crap lines. When several generations have one word registered names that's a pretty good clue. But I love my baby girl anyway.


Annabel sounds a bit like Teddi in that matter. Her daddy's name was Ed Edd Eddy Roger, I should have stayed far far away. But she was cute and I was a goner. 

Ann


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

EvanG said:


> For those of you who may not know, we lost a true icon last week when Hall of Fame trainer D.L. Walters passed away. He was truly a great one, and my first teacher.
> 
> When I was starting out in retriever training I asked him a very common novice question. "D.L., what's the best retriever? A black Lab, a yellow, a Golden retriever, a Chessie?"
> 
> ...


Evan, I had not heard that Mr. Walters had passed, thank you for passing along the info. When I started my senior woork for earnest with Keeper my mentor loaned me his "Training Retrievers to Handle".


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

EvanG said:


> For those of you who may not know, we lost a true icon last week when Hall of Fame trainer D.L. Walters passed away. He was truly a great one, and my first teacher.
> ....
> He replied, "A good dog is a good dog. He doesn't know what breed or color he is, or what it says on his papers. He's just a good dog. That's the dog for me!"
> 
> ...


A wise man and a loss to the retriever community. My dogs all enjoy walking baseball, and his book has a valued spot on my training shelf.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Maxs Mom said:


> I guessed wrong. I picked number 3, but who is the female in the #4 picture? I like her too!


The #4 is Vixen. 

I had to send her down the road about a year ago to make room for the blonde wild child.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Maxs Mom said:


> Annabel sounds a bit like Teddi in that matter. Her daddy's name was Ed Edd Eddy Roger, I should have stayed far far away. But she was cute and I was a goner.
> 
> Ann


Annabel's parents were Tee Bear and Julie Lane. But she licked me on my nose when I picked her up.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I would like #5 and #7, please. When can I pick them up? 
(Sounds like a take-out order, but if it works........)


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

BajaOklahoma said:


> I would like #5 and #7, please. When can I pick them up?
> (Sounds like a take-out order, but if it works........)


Their owners may not be in a hurry to let them go just yet. :


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Who is #1??


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

sammydog said:


> Who is #1??


That's max in her younger days. I think she was three or four in that photo. She turns eleven in a few weeks so she has a bit more gray now.


----------



## Goldie57 (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm truly amazed and delighted with the incredible diversity of color and build in Goldens, yet they all have wonderful temperaments and a big variety of likes and dislikes, tendencies, abilities, and personalities. Sounds like people! Yep, viva la difference!

We fostered a big, blocky, fluffy, light-colored old guy for a few weeks (until he passed on), then we got a slim, athletic, dark-colored 7-year-old lady Golden--what a difference! Yet they're both wonderful, of course.

I love the comment, "Blonds can hunt!" They don't know what color they are, just that they're good dogs, and love what they do. It probably helps if field dogs have less fluffy fur, but that's just a matter of convenience. I'm sure the "fluffy" ones do just fine in the field, too. 

Thanks for all the great info, and beautiful pictures!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Swampcollie said:


> That's max in her younger days. I think she was three or four in that photo. She turns eleven in a few weeks so she has a bit more gray now.


You have a female named Max too??? Now that is a well named dog!!! I miss my Max. 

Ann


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

sterregold said:


> Who is pictured in #2 Swampcollie? He's gorgeous.


Speaking of Henry, his owner shot me a link to a new litter of little spuds. They're ten days old now and are just about to open their eyes. Momma was just outside the box.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iD4By3oJbYc


----------



## John G (Dec 27, 2008)

Some very good comments! Any shade can retrieve and even show dogs that are not bred for retrieving (unfortunately) can usually retrieve to some degree.

I am very fond of a particular dark red dog with a white chest and a heart of GOLD. We have kept light medium and dark red pups from him and they all retrieve and hunt very well.

John


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Swampcollie said:


> Speaking of Henry, his owner shot me a link to a new litter of little spuds. They're ten days old now and are just about to open their eyes. Momma was just outside the box.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iD4By3oJbYc


Oh man, I just played that video and when those puppies started squeaking Breeze's ears went into alert position and she started searching for the lost babies!!!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

sterregold said:


> Oh man, I just played that video and when those puppies started squeaking Breeze's ears went into alert position and she started searching for the lost babies!!!


Yeah, ol Maxi perked her ears up when the squeaks first started. I was a little surprised as her hearing isn't what it once was.


----------

